# What would you get if...?



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

How would a cross between a male dragon HMPK and a veiltail female turn out? Will plakats even breed with something other than plakat? I'm not concerned with all the technical genetics and breeding for selling and such, just curious! I got a HMPK today and my female is a veiltail and it just had me wondering.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

I can answer part of this and I will try to answer the rest.
Yes, the two will spawn together(if properly conditioned and what not). But from what I know the veiltail is a dominant trait and you will get mostly veiltails. I'm not too great on genetics though.
Also, you won't get any dragons(unless the female is also dragon)


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Long fin(Vaitail, hafmoon,delta and so on) is dominate to shortfin(pk's).

In the first generation you'll get vailtails that are PK geno, meaning they carry the gene's for short tail. You can then breed either a daughter to the PK father or brother to sister and you'll get PK's and maybe some vailtails or round tails.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Long fins are dominant over short fins...... that's what they all say. The fact is you wouldn't know the probable results unless you know the genetic back ground of your pair. I've had about 3 out of 300 that turned up long finned...... so much for long fin's dominance. 

IMO the probabilities are: VT, RT/dT, PK. The percentage unpredictably varies.

Theoretically speaking, I agree with bambi - you need to inbreed F1, and later F2 to get perfect PK that will breed true.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

If your long finned one carried short fin then it would throw short fins.

But yeah there are so many genetics that g into a betta and, especially with pet store fish, you don't really know who the parents or grand parents were.

i'm currently waiting for my mixed spawn to grow bus as i only have a few fry i can't really give a good idea of the percentages of any certain tail type


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's just it, the HM female was from my own line, no PK for generations (about 2-3 yrs of monthly breeding). And the PK was a recent (at the time) buy.

There was also a HM spawn (not my line) that produced quite a few PK's.....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

does inbreeding fish produce any bad side effects?


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Very interesting, it seems like betta spawns can vary greatly. Seeing how the color and tail type of the fry turn out would definitely be the most exciting part of breeding for me.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> does inbreeding fish produce any bad side effects?


Yes. Some say it's safe to inbreed up to 6 generations, Others say 8. I would only go up to 4 because theoretically F4=F0


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I spawned my male HMPK to my female VT a while back. The male was an egg-eater, and only 3 fry survived. I'm not positive, but I'd say they're either VT-round tail or delta. 

Here's what they look like:


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, beautiful colors!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! ^^ Mom is a marble and dad is a dragon.  So I got loads of iridescence and butterfly patterning!


----------

